# Orbea Lobular 100?



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

Is $700 steep for a 2005 Orbea Lobular 100? I already have a 2002 Orbea Zonal and was looking at get a NOS 2005 Orbea Lobular 100, plan was to put Campy Record on it.


----------



## krill4 (May 19, 2006)

Since everyone is switching to carbon there are many of those around...


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I just won a 48cm Orbea Lobular 50 for 800.00, full Ultegra 10 on ebay.


----------

